
REST has put enterprise IT back five years - tswicegood
http://service-architecture.blogspot.com/2010/06/rest-has-put-enterprise-it-back-five.html?utm_source=feedburner
======
kls
_but even average user interfaces can be worked around by users._

This is the shared opinion amongst enterprise IT in every large organization
that I have seen, and is why the business personnel of large corps despises
the IT department. They view them as a burden and not a blessing. It amazes me
the lack o regard enterprise IT has for its customer (the business units).

 _REST has some cool stuff at the front end and for people who can invest in
only the very highest caliber individuals but is delivering bugger all for the
average enterprise environment_

SOAP put in all of the bells and whistles for system to system integration,
REST build a simple way for data to to be addressable. Seriously they have
completely different goals in mind. I would not use SOAP to provide data to my
UI's, just as I would not use REST to integrate enterprise systems. Each have
their place and they achieve different goals, to claim that the REST guys set
IT back by 5 years is to not truly understand what benefits REST bring. The
best pattern that I have seen is to set up an ESB and have all enterprise
applications provide SOAP endpoints for the ESB, then using Datapower or
something similar, take any of those SOAP endpoints and wire translate them
into REST endpoints so, if a UI needs access to that data, we identify the
service that provides it and then set up a REST translation. This gives us the
best of both worlds.

